# X748 windshield wiper on soft weather enclosure



## plante (Jan 4, 2013)

Wondering if anyone has installed a wiper and windshield on a soft weather enclosure on a John deere 748


----------



## plante (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, I have installed a wiper on a 748 soft enclosure. Works good!


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello plante,

You answered your own question! Congratulations! Please post pictures of your wiper installation.


----------

